# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  were to find supplements?

## Kingbooglyboo

hey, i was just wondering where i could go to get mineral supplements for my 2 baby eastern american toads. thanx.

----------


## Bryce

Hi! Supplements are important for captive frogs, and are usually available at most retail pet stores and online. Repashy supplements are the most recommended brand, and they have a wide variety of supplements tailored to many different species' needs specifically. Rep-Cal produces are more general line of products, a Calcium supplement, a Calcium+D3 supplement, and a herp multivitamin. Personally I use Rep-Cal as I usually find it for cheaper than Repashy and am working on a budget, and have had no troubles, but Repashy is higher quality from what I've heard. Pet stores like Petco and Petsmart and even Petfood Express carry supplements, and you can find them online at Josh's frogs, but could likely find it on Amazon or Ebay as well. Hope this helps.

----------

Hypnofrog

----------

